# Hydraulic problem



## grlisley (Oct 12, 2013)

My loader just quit lifting on my 1973 International 574 diesel tractor. The hydraulic/trans fluid wasn't on the stick, after I put 2 gal in it's on the stick now, but it's about 1 inch from the full line. The loader still won't lift. I don't think I have pressure to the controls. The PTO and lift arms work fine.

I just ran the tractor turning the front wheel to full L & R as my manual said to do, but it din't help, ALSO the front bucket will not lower or raise from the position it was in when it quit working.


----------



## oldguychuck (Oct 12, 2012)

two things to check

1. how's the main hydraulic filter ? - just behind ur left boot when you are driving...

2. there is a tiny filter inside the hydraulic return line right near the back of the dash - you cannot see it because it is inside the hose. Disconnect the hose and blow thru it. If air blows OK, then not the problem. If no air going thru, then go buy a $5 in line gas filter at an autopmotive supply house that you can see into and enough new hose to replace the one you just took out (about a foot in total).

3. get ur front wheels off the ground using your bucket. . Then try turning them full to the left and full to the right

If neither of these work, or just one, you may have to bleed the lines. I can email you instructions on doing this if you need them.

good luck

oldguychuck


----------



## grlisley (Oct 12, 2013)

*hydraulic problems*

I turned the wheels L&R 50 times to no avail. I ran it apx 3-4 gal low on fluid put 2 gal in. I have never changed these filters in 4 years I had the tractor. so after I change these I will need to know how to bleed the system and I will change all the hyd/trans fluid (9 gal).
You can e-mail me at [email protected]

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## edwardgrey01 (May 17, 2014)

My loader has abnormal noise, high fluid temperature and slow operation. Air in the hydraulic fluid makes an alarming knocking noise when it compresses and decompresses as it circulates through the system. Anyone?


----------



## oldguychuck (Oct 12, 2012)

Hi edwardgrey01

what kind of tractor and model # do you have. It sounds like you may have air in the hydraulic lines, but don't want to comment until I hear back re brand, model, etc.

In any event, you will probably have to bleed the lines... open a breather or something and operate the hydraulics while fluid does/does ot pump out..

Need more info to really help

oldguychuck


----------



## jjnsao (Sep 3, 2013)

A lot of tractors and loaders have what they call a priority valve in system between the power steering and main lift units, it is just a check valve makes sure things like steering and such get the pressure they need first. If you ran it low on Hydraulic fluid then this valve maybe stuck closed not letting fluid get to main lift units. I would check for this and where it is located on your tractor if it has one just take it apart and remove spring pull the piston out clean it then put it back in along with the spring.


----------



## grlisley (Oct 12, 2013)

*hydraulic problem resolved*

Today I changed the Filter and Hydra/Trans fluid and the 4 hoses on the bucket. When I tried to lift the bucket it worked in reverse. I changed the hoses back to the way they were when this problem started. Started the tractor and tried the controls and they worked just FINE. When I replaced the filter I tapped on the pump with a small hammer so if it had a sticking valve that may of helped.
I'd power washed every inch of the tractor when I started this project a week ago so while it was still clean I took the opportunity to paint the rear wheels and the arms of the high lift. My grandsons helped me paint so I have to repaint some of the white pieces where they got carried away. 

I want to thank every one that helped me.
Matt Davis


----------



## ErnieS (Jun 1, 2011)

grlisley said:


> Today I changed the Filter and Hydra/Trans fluid and the 4 hoses on the bucket. When I tried to lift the bucket it worked in reverse. I changed the hoses back to the way they were when this problem started. Started the tractor and tried the controls and they worked just FINE. When I replaced the filter I tapped on the pump with a small hammer so if it had a sticking valve that may of helped.
> I'd power washed every inch of the tractor when I started this project a week ago so while it was still clean I took the opportunity to paint the rear wheels and the arms of the high lift. My grandsons helped me paint so I have to repaint some of the white pieces where they got carried away.
> 
> I want to thank every one that helped me.
> Matt Davis


We'll need pictures...


----------

